# Ligne verticale violette sur iBook...



## onewithefreaks (19 Août 2004)

Voila, j'imagine que les topics qui n'ont d'autres buts que de régler le probleme d'un forumiste en détresse doivent vous énerver... Mais étant nouveau ici je n'avais personne à qui envoyer de mp donc voila mon probleme :

un petit probleme [débile] sur l'iBook de mon frangin : je l'utilisais lorsque sans que je sache pourquoi, une ligne verticale violette est apparue à peu pres au milieu de l'écran...     Elle ne disparait que lorsqu'on l'éteind. J'aimerais savoir si vous avez une idée de ce que c'est et surtout comment la faire disparaitre. J'ai lu le topic à propos des pixels morts mais là il s'agit bien d'une ligne parfaiite de haut en bas et Violette ! [qui n'apparait pas sur le blanc]

Merci

Bien sur, autrement qu'en repeignant l'écran...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

Il me semble que sur les iBook d'une certaine série il y a eu des problèmes au niveau de l'écran, mais j'en sais pas plus. J'espère qu'il est encore sous garantie sinon tu l'as dans le c... malheureusement. Bonne chance


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2004)

arrêtez de dire n'importe quoi, le problème pris en charge concerne les cartes mère et pas l'écran  en l'occurrence la c'est un problème avec la dalle LCD


----------



## litle_big_one (23 Août 2004)

Bj all

heu, des pixels, oui c'est la dalle mais une ligne complète, je doute.

bob


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2004)

sisi, une ligne complète c'est une dalle LCD


----------



## theBrave (27 Août 2004)

Violette qui n'apparait pas sur le blanc.
Ca doit etre les sous-pixels bleus et rouges qui ne peuvent plus s'eteindre.
Essaie de masser (appuyer) sur les bords de la dalle en haut et en bas.
Ca change quelque chose ?


----------

